# Odd & ugly pumpkins big sellers



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Imagine - the Halloween and haunting crowd like strange, weird and different. Go figure. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_food_...DeW5fdG9wX3N0b3JpZXMEc2xrA3B1bXBraW5mYXJtZQ--


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey! This is story is from my town. Imagine, it didn't make any local news that I have seen, though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote: "There are also specially bred varieties like the warty Knucklehead."

Sounds like the perfect name for a prop, doesn't it?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I love using odd looking pumpkins. I always get weird looks when purchasing them though.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I went to a local pumpkin patch fund-raiser and bought the weirdest looking pumpkin there.


----------

